# Childrens Cold Weather Gear



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

It's ice on time! I took three of my grandkids out on Saturday and realized in short order the gloves they had were not necessarily the best.
Where can I go to have them try on some "good" cold weather gloves? What brand and type do you guys have for your kids? K2 says mittens are the best, but when they try and reel in a fish, they have a tough time. Not ruling them out, what brand of mittens do you have for your kids?
Snow boots, thin socks and wool socks combined seem to keep their feet plenty warm so feet aren't my problem. Hands are my biggest issue right now.
Thanks!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

What gets the kids hands cods is when they get wet.
Take several pair of cheep gloves for them to wear.
Use the mittens when the hands are real cold and then go back to the gloves when their hands are dry are warmer.
I take a towel with me to dry off wet hands, when ice fishing.
Take some chemical hand warmers for them to use when needed.

All of this keeps my grand kids happy on the ice and when sledding.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

I had this same problem. My daughters love to fish with me, but had a hard time reeling in fish due to mittens. The majority of children's hand wear is mittens and terrible for dexterity. I searched high and low for small enough "gloves". I would find some, but they would be near $50. Not a cheap thing to buy for the amount of use they would see. I did find some at Cal Ranch for $18. They were small enough for their tiny hands, not some small adult size branded as children's. They are full on GoreTex ski gloves that fit like a "glove"...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Costco has some pretty good ones that have a pouch to slide in the hand warmers that work great, but I think they only go down to like youth medium.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the advise guys. $50 is way over the top for my budget and like you said for the time they would be used. I don't have a Cosco account but might check into that route via my son. GrandpaD has a good cheap solution with multiple gloves and if I couple that with a small portable heater it might just be the ticket to staying on the ice longer on a trip. 
Thanks for the advice! When you see me on the ice with the kids, you will know what direction I went.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

My grandpa taught me a long time ago. 

("There is only two things you can do with gloves on. Keep your hands warm and piss your pants.")


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Yep! Mine too and I have done both!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

While not waterproof, or even wind proof, the cheapest gloves out there are the little knit ones that come in assorted colors. I have seen them for as little as $2-4 a pair at Maverick gas stations. At that price, you could buy 5 pair and swap them out when they get wet and cold. Then buy a good pair to really keep their hands dry and warm when they are just hanging out. Handwarmers are a must, as is Grandpa D's suggestion of bringing a towel. I started doing this two years ago, and it has proven to be the BEST thing I have done, aside from getting a gas auger! I usually don't even wear gloves while ice fishing now. They just get in the way. If I can keep my hands dry, I just put them in my pockets with the chemical handwarmers to keep them toasty.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I have seen them for as little as $2-4 a pair at Maverick gas stations.


Ah, the Pugsgear Stretch Gloves. If you buy them, you help keep me employed.  They're about the only gloves I can get my kids to fit into, other than cheapo mittens.

Personally, I get the Pugs Leather gloves (for myself). They're discontinued now (not for quality reasons), but I'm sure there are some lingering in the convenience stores. They've got 40 grams of insulation, fit well against the fingers (so you can use your hands well), and the leather does a good job of keeping out the wind.

Even if they're wet, the insulation helps them warm up to your hand pretty quickly. They've saved me from a lot of frozen fingers.

But for kids, it's hard to find a good glove to keep them toasty. Those stretch gloves are okay, but pretty useless when it comes to wind blocking.


----------

